# Help me decide my show colours :D



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im starting showing with my Pinto Mare named Tess and I need to decide on some colours  theses are the ones i have come up with so far  Id rather the first one but.....


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

*squeels* LOVE the bling!!!

I like the first one too, as well as the purple&gold one.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i liked the purple and gold one as well


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

WOAH dude!!! sorry for the BIG pics lol. Does anyone have more suggestions? Post them


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Well in my opinion Tess is eyecatching with her awsome colour, so you will want to steer clear of the checkerboard & Rows, and stick with sharksteeth. Im in love with the Navy/light blue on her colouring but _please _get a different rossette on it =p im not a fan of light blue/red but i do like the Navy/red ( i added a pic of my Navy,Red, White & gold/silver browband its my most current one. You could even get away with a baby blue and baby yellow (i know the colours sound crap, but i had it made once and it looked amazing!) Purple i find needs something to mix it up with so maybe add a light blue or turquiose so its not as youthis looking (you know what i mean?) But still enough of the "cute factor" for her height class. I deffinatley vote navy/light blue though!!

This is Macca's Browband but is to be Karlos's one.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh yeah that ones awesome!!! i like it. it will look great on karlos!  so you like the first one then? thats my fave as well  hmmm turquoise and purple and cream sound good dont they? what do you think FF? your the expert here!! oh yes i definately dont want to look too kiddy, but grown up and serious about it  which i am  i was going to get the sharksteeth anyway as i like them better and they suit tess better  i just put these examples for the colour


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

heres a few navy and blue one that i







liked also:


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha im far from expert! 









Well im getting this browband made with turquiose made in it for Jack. Its very hunter though... 

Id say light blue/navy silver with bling in sharks teeth then have a nice navy blue jacket (even maybe with pinstripes or cutaway to dazz it up), light blue vest, blue tie with navy/white stripes, and i would wear a white shirt. Match your gloves to your johds. I would wear bananna or mustard johdies. And if you wear a nice silver tie pin. Also with my jackets i make the arms shorter so my cuffs of my shirt show an buy nice cuff links.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OH yes i forgot to ask what colour tie and that but you pretty much summed it up for me
 i will get one made for tess 
or if there is a nice one this weekend i may get that. i also like this one....








I was looking at a Feral looking turquoise stock on the internet! yuck! Id get white but im bot wearing 
a full on stock until i get to higher levels. as for the cutaways, i dont really like them much, they look too
tight. I want the sophisticated and elegant look. even with my piggy pony lol 
but it looks kinda...ponyish?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I vote ties for -16, 17+ is a stock. I wear a cutaway, thats usually the more femine class, the straight cut is traditional sofistication. Its personal preferance. I vote pinstripes in the jacket though. haha cutaways, there not much tighter, but i wear jackets a few sizes to small so im used to it. This year i sold my childs 8 for a childs 10.. so yeah =P But anyhoo yeah make sure your jacket comes to your hip whilst sitting, any longer looks sloppy. Oh and what helmet i vote Charles Owen Fiona or Hampton. Thats what were wearing.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

im not quiet sure what helemet just yet:think: so you think pinstripe? I thought it was more "huntery" to use the pinstripes. Mum wants me to get a black jacket and helmet but id rather the navy. Just depends on whats in stock when i get it. I ordered a jacket in and they put the wrong tag on it and it was waaaay to big. Im getting a windsor brand jacket  what do you think? i want one thats not too expensive but not a cheapo one as well. im buying mostly everything grrr. but it doesnt bother me as its want i want to seriously get into. i think mum has just realised that lol :/


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Well i am selling a windsor navy pinstripe size 10 for $100 its good condition and traditional cut..

ill add pics


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow i like it  but i will have to see with mum first. im not quiet sure it will fit me as we have tried so many sizes in the winsor and they have been to big (im only a midget lol) but i think that the childs 10 was the right size  i will have to see with mum


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

the pics arnt as good, as in real life. 

this is what im wearing now, but with a tie:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow i liek it!!!! it would look good in real life


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

come to think of it, i like the cut of yours....i mayyy just ahve to see how much they cost wont i


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well FF,,,,obviously your show jacket didnt fit me cos your mum came back home with it...but i got that ascot one  and a pair of joddies for showing. now to save up for that charles owen 'fiona' helmet 

i will post pics of it when i get home this afternoon


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone got any ideas on what my colours can be? I have a navy hacking jacket with silver piping around the collar....  any ideas? i really like the navy, blue and silver, it would go with the jacket and i would get a browband made up and probabvly a tie to match it. i mean the same colours but just the pattern i like.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

here is my showjacket. a bad pic cos its with webcam!!


----------

